# Setting up Goat arrangement



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all,

So glad I found this forum. I just bought my first Doelings, registered Nigerian Dwarf goats. Being use to cattle and cattle management, these little darlings are so sweet!

My plan is to build a portable goat shed that can be secured at night (from coyotes primarily). Then have electric goat/sheep net around the shelter to protect the goats during the day. I plan on building the shelter this weekend but with just the doelings they will be kept in the yard until they kid and raise their kids (unless I buy some bigger wethers in the meantime).

The point of this set up is to keep the goats on fresh pasture as much as possible, limit their exposure to wormy pasture, and get a little brush control. I think the shelter and goats will always have to be in my sight and of course would water and hay daily as needed depending on pasture conditions. I would build kidding pens in one of the barns or run-ins to keep the does up during kidding and for a few weeks at least.

I might have a walk to bring up the does to milk each day, or 2x a day depending on kid status, but at least I can avoid gym membership. I plan on having a minimum of 6 (or 8, or maybe one or two more) goats, mainly wethers, with just 2 - 3 does.

Does this sound workable based on the various goat experience? The shelter would be moved either by tractor or truck and I would move it about once a week. The electric net pasture created around the shed would be about 1600 s.f.

All input appreciated!!!!

Lauren


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

First of all WELCOME aboard. :wave: Glad you found us.

WOW sounds like you are a very handy person and BOY do you have energy. I do not think I would be faithful to move the shed. 

Does your little doe have a buddy? Goats are herd animals and they really need another goat to pal around 
with.

As you have seen, we all LOVE pictures. Do you have any of your little one?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

To me, that sounds like a great idea as long as it can be moved without breaking anything (lol).

Are you planning on putting wheels on the bottom of the pen? I have seen similar things (mainly for chickens) with small wheels along the bottom that can be locked in place, although it would depend on the terrain. 
Can I ask what the dimensions will be for your portable pen?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Lauren!! Welcome to The Goat Spot!  I think your plan sounds like it will work great, wheels on the bottom of the shed would probably be a good idea.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Lauren, Welcome to TGS, we love new members! 

Sounds like a great plan, I bought my Cashmere goats from a fellow that had shelters built on "skids" and he could move them around with his tractor. 

I also have NDG's and love them (warning the number of goats expands to fill the amount of space you have to keep them in!). I also worry about preditors, not that we have many, but that's why they are close to the house and the Cashmeres are out in the back! 

Can't wait to see pics of your little darlings. Oh, didn't anyone tell you pictures are "required" here at TGS? LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Lauren! Sounds as though you already know a good bit on goaty requirements! Your plan does sound good...and the wheels would be a "plus". I keep my mini's in a paddock type enclosure attached to the barn.....browsing is in an electric pasture for my does and for the bucks...they run "free" when I can play "goat herder" lol...only danger I've encountered so far is the neighbors dogs...nothing I can't handle though...lol

You are going to so thoroughly enjoy milking your nigi's...I just love my girls


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the encouragement.

I have 2 doelings so far but they appear very human bonded -- the breeder only bottle fed pasteurized goat milk/colostrum to ensure no CAE in the herd.

The shed will be on skids rather than wheels. I don't plan on having a floor. This is where I got the idea http://www.roosterhillfarm.com/journal/archives/2005/05/weekend_project.html. If the shed was on wheels it would have to sit up higher and have some kind of floor or would be more exposed to the coyotes -- which are plentiful and resourceful.

Edit: re-reading this -- I am planning that the goats would sleep on the ground, which should be somewhat grassy. That's where the idea that I won't have to clean the shed too often. If I add old (clean) hay to the ground in the winter, I'm hoping it would stay where the shed was and not move too much with it. Can the goats sleep directly on the ground in our 355 days (or more) of above-freezing temps?

I am reluctantly going to make it 5' at the front down to 4' at the back. Since I won't have to clean out the shed too often (I hope) I'm hoping the smaller size will work. The other option is to go ahead and make it 6' at the front and 5' at the back. If I got some bigger goats (say Boer/Spanish crosses or Boer x dairy crosses) would they be able to jump directly on top of a 4' shed? I wouldn't really want them up there as seems like accidents would happen.

The dimensions I am planning are 6' x 10' with half of the front opening enclosed and a gate that can be secured on the other half - but would be filled with no-climb wire and allow for ventilation. I also would have a kid shelf inside in the enclosed area. We would need a tractor or truck to move it.

We move cattle every week, round bales in the winter, and a very small chicken ark so I figure we can just add the goat sled to the list.


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

Our 3 sided goat shed is just a tich over 5 ' in the front and just a tich over 4 'in the back and my boers have never tried to climb up on it . when the kids are little there they jump but cant come close to getting on it and by the time they are big enough they are way to lazy. You will need to clean to clean the shed if you are locking them up in there or if there is a bunch of rain.Wherever my goats lay down at night there are piles of berries. None of my shed have floors . I am in Fl and have mostly warm weather.
Karen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome!! sounds like a workable plan to me 

does and wethers can easily live together so no issues there.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

WELCOME! I see you go by the name beelady . . . is it too big a stretch to assume you also keep bees on your property? I've often thought I'd like to get a few hives and see what's involved in raising bees.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

The goat shed is almost complete -- lacking paint and the gate, and a perimeter goat fence. But the building part is done. Will get some pics up soon. Carcel Cabrito.

I have three hives and have kept bees for about five years. I love honey and even though the bees are trying at times when a hive gets really hot (aggressive, mean, africanized), I feel its important to continue providing a habitat and trying to keep them going. The bee population is still suffering quite a bit and small keepers like me can afford to nurse our hives along without the use of lots (or any) of chemicals.

Anyway, the goats are currently staying in my former apiary. There is a chain link fence (aka cyclone fence) and now a divider that separates my garden from the goats. Unfortunately one of the goats caught her leg in the fence while trying to escape and find me. I found her hanging upside down by her fetlock (?). Quite distressing for both of us. I was able to release her and could detect no dislocations or fractures. Today she seems fine and is only favoring that leg a bit.

Tomorrow to the feed store for some no climb fence to attach to the chain link to discourage that kind of climbing again (the fence is 48" tall -- she had to climb in addition to jumping).


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have field shelters that are 4' in the back and 5 in the front. they work really well

i have one in with my boers and they have never climbed up or been on the roof


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

BeeLady said:


> The bee population is still suffering quite a bit and small keepers like me can afford to nurse our hives along without the use of lots (or any) of chemicals.


 I like the way you think. You have convinced me that ray: once spring arrives, ray: I will be acquiring 2 or 3 hives.
Don't forget to post pix of the goat shed once you have it completed. Some of the :thumbup: best ideas :thumbup: I've had I've stolen from TGS :ROFL:


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok, now I really think I know how to post some pics!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww they're so cute!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice job, Bee! I see you have used :shocked: *NEW* :shocked: wood to build your shed.* W :shocked: W!* 
I can tell already those goats of yours are in for the good life! :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY cute goats!! And nice looking start on the shed!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:ROFL: I was just wondering how your Hubby feels about building for a couple of little goaties? When I tell my DH we have to build another shelter he kind of rolls his eyes at me :roll: ! He's not really a handy guy, but he tries! Don't we love them!  

Yea, yea, you too Bob!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome :wave: You are going to love it here. Everyone is very helpfull and supportive.

I love your setup for a moving shed, going to have to look into something like that for my goaties.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What cuties. Nice to see another Texas member, welcome. :wave:


----------

